# Detroit Police Officer Demoted Over 'black Girl Magic' Snapchat Post



## Kiowa (Feb 1, 2019)

A Detroit policeman has been demoted after posting a "racially insensitive" Snapchat video of him mocking a black woman he pulled over in a traffic stop. 

Officer Gary Steele stopped Ariel Moore, 23, on Tuesday after finding her car's number plate had expired. 

He then filmed her walking home in the dark and used a "black history month" filter displaying the caption: "what black girl magic looks like". 

An investigation has been launched, and the officer has been reassigned. 

In a news conference on Thursday, Detroit Police Chief James Craig condemned the video as "derogatory" and "racially insensitive

Video at Link:
https://www.wxyz.com/news/social-me...t-comments-about-african-american-pulled-over


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 1, 2019)

That’s not enough to lose your job? A job where you’re tasked to protect and serve the demographic you’re being “derogatory” and “racially insensitive” towards?


----------



## nysister (Feb 1, 2019)

I read about that. No words.

I'm glad they were found out.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 1, 2019)

This cop was also convicted of a violent crime in 2008 and allowed to stay on the police force.



> Also disturbing is officer Steel's prior trouble with the law. *Prosecutor charged him with physically attacking his ex-girlfriend and firing a gun next to her head back in 2008.* the incident in Canton ended with Steel taking a misdemeanor plea deal for probation and staying on the force. He's declined to speak with 7 Action News since we brought the video to the attention of DPD.



WTF? Why are cops just allowed to do whatever the hell they want?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Feb 2, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> This cop was also convicted of a violent crime in 2008 and allowed to stay on the police force.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Why are cops just allowed to do whatever the hell they want?



That blue curtain is hard to penetrate and break. They definitely protect each other no matter what. It’s weird...why would you protect people that are bad for business and image? I guess I just don’t get it.


----------



## mensa (Feb 2, 2019)

Why would you protect those who brutalize and murder your own people? So you're deciding to choose blue over Black?!?!?


----------



## Squikee (Feb 5, 2019)

The police department is the biggest gang in America.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 6, 2019)

He looks like a penis.

I don't know how true it is but I read on another board that he wanted to give her a ride and she (wisely) declined. That's probably why he retaliated.


----------

